# Third Hand, 'Cannot Fire Release'



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

After watching the video on the website, I decided to try this out. Thanks to a healthy work schedule and a couple of small children, the amount of time that I have to 'practice' is very limited in the evenings as I don't have enough space indoors to shoot in my basement. I had hooked my backup release to my bow and 'locked' it so that it wouldn't fire by accident, but it became uncomfortable after a while. 

So I decided to try this. It's a very simple design that works like a charm. For those who use a thumb release, I can only imagine that this mirrors your release fairly closely. I shoot a fletch hook, so I found myself relying on the attached string more than most probably will. I attached it to the d-loop on my bow and started 'exercising'. In just a few days I started to notice a difference in drawing my bow. Like I said earlier, I don't really have much, if any, time in the evenings to get out there and shoot, so my body tended to lose some of the muscle memory and strength that is gained by shooting daily, or even every other day. The Cannot Fire Release has given me a way to keep in shape and stay ready for those days in the stand when Mr. Big decides to hang out behind that laurel a little longer than normal. 

Here's the routine that I devised. Along the same tone of a trip to the gym, I do sets. 

5 sets of 10-12 reps of pulling back to anchor, pause, count to 3, let down.
5 sets of 10-12 reps of pulling back to anchor, pause, count to 10, let down.
5 sets of 10-12 reps of pulling back to anchor, pause, count to 20, let down.
5 sets of 10-12 reps of pulling back to anchor, pause, count to 30, let down. 
3 sets of 10-12 reps of pulling back to anchor, pause and hold for as long as possible. 

After doing this for two weeks, I can hold my draw for a lot longer than I ever have been able in the past. I would highly recommend this to anyone who needs an easy way to build their strength with their bow or just needs to get in a few reps of pulling it back so that they won't lose their form. 

Since I'm obviously not a retailer, I can't really speak to benefits this would have for a shop owner. However, I can only imagine the piece of mind that this could give knowing that there's no way for someone to slip and let the string fly while drawing an empty bow. When used correctly, there's simply no way to dry fire a bow. . .unless you let go with your bow hand.

I give the 'Cannot Fire Release' :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Check it out. 
http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=12


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WayBeau:
Thanks for the Great Review. This is definitely a product most of us could use.
If a bow hunter tries to pull their bow slowly to full draw then relax to back down to about a 10 " brace height, then repeats 10 times, most will have a hard time. Over half I'll bet can not do it without really loosing form. The reason is because prior to season we shoot a lot and get into shape. Once season is in, if we have time were hunting, not shooting. Now its been over a month since most have shot more than 50 arrows in an afternoon and its getting colder. The next big topic we will be reading about. I was so cold I couldn't get my bow back. When in reality, its been so long since I shot and got all these clothes on. 
If We pull the bow just 10 times the way I described, it will take less than ONE MINUTE and equals the strength training of shooting 100 arrows. We already know how to shoot and have our bows sighted in. We just need to stay in shape.


----------

